# Jesse Marunde Dead at 28



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jesse Passed away last night after a set of high rep squats from Cornary Failure.

Powerlifting Watch | ~ Keeping an Eye on the Powerlifting Scene ~

RIP


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh man........I wonder if P heard yet.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2007)

I dunno, that is why I figured I would post it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

That sucks!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know what to say.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sequim Gazette - News Article


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2007)

What the fuck?

I just logged on here to see what was going on and I see this.

I tried to log into Jesse's site and it seems to be down.

Jesse was a really great guy.  I had met him and spoke to him a number of times.  He was always very cool.  I really hope this is just a bad joke.  If it isn't, this is an extremely sad event.......


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2007)

No shit.. this is INSANE! 

I spoke to him a few times and was supposed to buy some atlas stones from him at one point.  But he was doing so well in the super series that he never made it to SLC


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 26, 2007)

I am speechless. Wow. My heart goes out to his wife and kids.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 26, 2007)

This has to be a joke!


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

How sad is that.... only 27 no less.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn, that's sad.  I feel really bad for the kids; it says the younger one was 6 months in that article.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 26, 2007)

You sure this isn't a hoax?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You sure this isn't a hoax?



I don't think it is.



bigss75 said:


> Apparently he was lifting and collapsed, Sad story he didnt even turn 30 yet
> 
> Physical Advancement - passing of a friend


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 26, 2007)

Man this sucks. While I never met him like some of you have, I always enjoyed watching him compete and cheered him on as one of the only USA competitors. 

Having a young child myself I can only think what his family must be going through.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2007)

Here was a recap of what happend from one of his training partners (Sarge)......This is just so fucked up...I don't know what to say:



> Friends, we suffered a great loss in the strongman community last evening. The Sequim Crew was doing what they do. Training hard and particularly training Jesse for the WSM contest in Anaheim. He died quickly and painlessly.
> 
> The squat set was as follows:
> 230kg x 8
> ...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Really sad news to receive. Take care everyone and remember to look after yourselves.
Condolences.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats fucking unbelievable...how can such a young guy just die like that?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

I am going to warmly apologise if this is too soon or insensitive, ... but this is exactly why I 'm always plugging in regard to overtraining and eating and resting adequately and organising our lives to accommodate our training aspiratations. I almost experienced something similar myself at the end of last year and am also a parent so i really empathise. Life is so precious and i really hope that Jesse's passing so close to home is honored by ppl reflecting on those things.
Deepest sympathy and again I apologise if the comment is inappropriate. 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 26, 2007)

Jesus what a fucking nightmare to have gone through ... trying to bring your bro back as you watch him die in your hands.


----------



## zl214 (Jul 27, 2007)

too surreAL to believe...


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jul 27, 2007)

Physical Advancement - today's workout, I'm getting nervious....

his last post on the msg board a day ago

" today's workout, I'm getting nervious...."


very very eery feeling to see that

my prayers go out to friends and family

RIP Jesse Marunde


also myspace page

www.myspace.com/jessemarunde


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 27, 2007)

Holy Shite!!!

This freakin sux big time...

Jesse was one of the coolest strength athletes I ever met!

FUG, I wonder if they will do an autopsy -


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Jesus what a fucking nightmare to have gone through ... trying to bring your bro back as you watch him die in your hands.




I watched my buddy Paul Sills die back in high school... but he was a stupid fucking idiot and froze his lungs trying to get high with freon...so anyway,

damn, this is a shame... 
a hell of a depressing start to the day


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2007)

*Pippin:* I didn't think it would end this way. 

*Gandalf:* End? No, the journey doesn't end here. Death is just another path... One that we 
all must take. The grey rain-curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass... And then you see it. 

*Pippin:* What? Gandalf?... See what? 

*Gandalf:* White shores... and beyond, a far green country under a swift sunrise. 

*Pippin:* [smiling] Well, that isn't so bad. 

*Gandalf:* [softly] No... No it isn't.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 27, 2007)

Tragic.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 28, 2007)

What a young age to go. I never knew him but thats terrible!


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

Very similar to Jon Pall Sigmarsson. I wonder if Jesse had a genetic predisposition?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 28, 2007)

Holy shit. He seemed like a great guy from all of the interviews and shows I've seen him in. Tragic.

RIP Jesse...prayers go out to his wife and family as well.


----------



## JonnyStead (Jul 29, 2007)

This is very sad - I really feel for his family and all you guys on here who knew him - I saw him compete on TV but most importantly he came across as a genuine stand up guy - condolences from the UK.


----------



## forum9351 (Jul 30, 2007)

anyone find anything on his physician's comment. It's very rare that a 27 year old dies from heart failure and if it happens, it's usually a heart condition that the person is already aware of.


----------



## buening (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, that is horrible. He was a helluva competitor. Another eerie thing i found...from his myspace page. Seems he checked out kind of early   

Who I'd like to meet:
Jesus Christ. I'm planning a long visit with him over at his place after I check out of this place...


----------



## Yanick (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, tragic loss to, not only, the strongman community, but to all lifters and trainers out there. That guy was the real deal, always helpful and innovative. RIP Jesse.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

forum9351 said:


> anyone find anything on his physician's comment. It's very rare that a 27 year old dies from heart failure and if it happens, it's usually a heart condition that the person is already aware of.




Between potassium / rest / glycogen / aa's and enough carbs training that hard has got to be tricky indeed. It takes as big of a person to quit cold as it does to continue on one's knees.
Total empathy from my corner.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## forum9351 (Jul 30, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Between potassium / rest / glycogen / aa's and enough carbs training that hard has got to be tricky indeed. It takes as big of a person to quit cold as it does to continue on one's knees.
> Total empathy from my corner.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



It's just a mystery to me and I want to hear any comments from his physician. Anyways, it's sometimes hard to find good athletes who are good role models. He seemed like one of those guys. RIP.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2007)

The autopsy reports will take about 30 days (sometimes more).

All that really matters is that he is gone.  No matter what comes back, it is a terrible thing.  He was a really great guy and it is such a shame that his family has to go through this.


----------

